
Interactive California Unemployment Map - kqr2
http://www.sacbee.com/1232/rich_media/1698037.html
======
jwilliams
Clever - but the transition between the colours is a bit deceptive.

At different points different areas will snap from "dark green" to "light red"
- which is really only an incremental change on the scale, but looks very
stark as a transition.

~~~
sidsavara
Agreed, it really should be something like

* Dark greed good

* Light green not so good

* Light Red Bad

* Dark Red really bad

~~~
indiejade
"dark greed" != good

(sorry! could not resist)

Such an odd distribution of 21 - 30 % unemployment counties. I guess if
California were an island, living in a "landlocked" county would mean
especially bad news.

------
kennyroo
I agree that the color choices aren't great, but the simplicity of the design
is quite nice. (So many of them end up being Flashy nightmares.) I'd like to
see more info graphics like this one, which communicate trends in a clear new
way.

------
shellerik
The seasonal changes are interesting. More work in the valley during the
summer. More work at the ski areas in the winter.

------
critic
What do they do just north of SF?

~~~
emmett
Mostly farmland, scattered small towns. A lot of wineries and grape farms.
World class restaurants, a lot of tourism.

